# Starch for a fish dish?



## Hyperion (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm planning a seared fish filet dish, with a sauce and a tuna crust(instead of crab crust). But I can't think of a starch to go with the fish, that's also good for presentation? I don't want to use rice or mashed potatoes, so I wonder what other options are there? Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2011)

Sesame noodles


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2011)

Try quinoa cooked in broth, served hot with bits of veggie in it. Looks like pilaf, tastes delicious. You could also try buckwheat (kasha). Toast the groats in some bacon fat until they are a uniform dark golden brown then pour some broth over them and let them absorb it. Test one. If they are still hard or quite al dente add another cup of broth and let it sit on simmer til absorbed. Its pretty forgiving, you can add a LOT of broth this way. It has a nice nutty flavor that complements fish or fowl.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 22, 2011)

My go-to starch for fish is rice.  Long grain wild rice presents very nicely.  White or brown steamed rice would look pretty boring though.  You could also opt for roasted mixed veggies on the side instead.  Some veggie mixes include small roasted potatoes which also present nicely when the skins are left on.  Another idea would be couscous or a risotto, both of which can be dressed up to be pretty colorful.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2011)

Fried potatoes garnished with chopped parsley.


----------



## Effington (Nov 22, 2011)

I always like couscous as a non-rice-or-potato starch.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 22, 2011)

Fried plantains go great with fish.
Puerto Rican Tostones (Fried Plantains) Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 22, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Fried plantains go great with fish.
> Puerto Rican Tostones (Fried Plantains) Recipe - Allrecipes.com


 If you go with plantains, you need to submerge them in hot water or boiling water for a bit to peel them. They do not peel like a banana.

How to Peel a Plantain Step by Step Photo Guide to Peeling Green or Yellow Plantains

I don't like bananas, so I generally don't bother with plantains unless s/one else serves them.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 22, 2011)

roasted herbed potato wedges would be my choice.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 22, 2011)

My new rice cooker came with a recipe book, and a recipe for Tabbouleh (Lebanese Bulgar Salad) really intrigued me. I am already planning to make it with Pan-Seared Cod with Preserved-Lemon Aioli.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for the wonderful ideas!
The biggest problem I have is that the fish is gonna be a flat and thin filet, not a thick chunk like mahi mahi. I just can't find a good Presentation idea to fit the fish to the starch. The only vision I have in my head is the fish laying flat on the plate with sauce all around it, and that doesn't seem to allow starch...


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My new rice cooker came with a recipe book, and a recipe for Tabbouleh (Lebanese Bulgar Salad) really intrigued me. I am already planning to make it with Pan-Seared Cod with Preserved-Lemon Aioli.


 I sometimes use roasted quinoa (I prefer the red--it is somewhat nuttier, IMO) or broken wild rice instead of the bulgar. Sounsd like a nice combo!


----------

